# Some interesting brazilian documents....



## ViniB (Dec 20, 2021)

Well, this will be my first thread, so i'm sorry if i make some mistakes.
One of my biggest interests is in old maps & documents, especially to do an analysis of'em, like condition of materials, paint, artwork, type & content of writting 
I'll leave some documents here along with their content, but the main thing here is how similar the writting is on documents that are many decades , if not centuries appart.....
The 1st one is about the emperor Pedro II marriage
The 2nd one is about the Paraguay war (brazil's biggest conflict) 
The 3rd is about Duque of Caxias, founder of the army
Let's discuss these points i made, especially about the style of writting that is almost a copy paste in all letters


----------



## HollyHoly (Dec 22, 2021)

Can you translate these for us?


----------



## ViniB (Dec 22, 2021)

HollyHoly said:


> Can you translate these for us?


I'll look it up then post a brief summary


HollyHoly said:


> Can you translate these for us?


So, the 1st is a Carta Patente, a formal letter by the emperor Pedro II naming the Baron of Paraíba as vice president of the province of Rio de Janeiro, alledged 1848
The 2nd is signed by the president of the province of Paraíba, one of the biggest players in the Paraguay war, about the structureof the judiciary and how it must work, alledged 1845
The 3rd is 2 Cartas Patentes, content unclear, signed by the founder of the army in 1855 and 1877
Letters that high level museums here don't have, of some major figures of the period. The seller claims all, along with many others, to be all originals and asks huge amounts of $$ for each. I selected these 3 because the style of tge writting is pretty much equal, and no one writtes the same way as someone else, regardless of style. Too good to be true category i guess


----------

